# Le Metier De Beaute



## soco210 (Mar 4, 2011)

Le Metier De Beaute Eye Kaleidoscope in *Splendid Frost *


----------



## soco210 (Mar 16, 2011)

Magic Lustre Creme
  	(transforms powder product into "shinies" aka stains and glosses for eyes, cheeks, & lips!)




  	MAC Stereo Rose + LMdB Magic Lustre Creme (used together on top swatch, SR is alone for the bottom swatch)






  	LMdB Splendid Frost Eye Kaleidoscope + LMdB MLC (swatches on top are powder, under is with the MLC)


----------



## soco210 (May 21, 2011)

Le Metier De Beaute Eye Kaleidoscope in  *Penelope *
*

*
*

*

  	Le Metier de Beaute Sheer Brilliance Lipgloss in* Ibiza*
*

*
*

*
*

*

  	Le Metier de Beaute Summer 2011 Nail Lacquer -* The Gods & Goddesses*
*

*
*

*
_Top to Bottom/L-R:_* Eris, Dionysus, Hera, and Athena *


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 2, 2011)

Le Metier de Beaute Creme Fresh Tint for Lip and Cheek in Poppy


----------



## soco210 (Jun 10, 2011)

Le Metier de Beaute Sheer Brilliance Lip Gloss - Karla Sugar


----------



## soco210 (Jun 13, 2011)

Le Metier de Beaute Anamorphic Lash Mascara






  	(L-R: Aubergine, Jade, Midnight Blue)


----------



## peanut (Jun 16, 2011)

Le Metier de Beaute Atlantis Sunset, Sweet Abigail, and Karla Sugar lip glosses


----------



## soco210 (Jun 17, 2011)

Flawless Face Kit







  	Ken's Korals - Kissable Koral Moisture Lipstain, Kontagious Koral Nail Lacquer






  	MAC Hibiscus, LMdB Kissable Koral, MAC Cockney









  	Papaye Creme Lip Creme


----------



## soco210 (Jun 24, 2011)

Color Core Moisture Stain Lipstick



  	San Tropez, Miami, Ibiza, Palm Beach, Paris




  	San Tropez, Miami, Ibiza, Palm Beach, Paris 




  	San Tropez




  	Miami




  	Ibiza




  	Palm Beach




  	Paris


----------



## soco210 (Jun 26, 2011)

Jade True Colour Eye Shadow




  	Champagne Dualistic Eye Pencil









  	Eyelash Curler


----------



## babybluesnv (Jul 5, 2011)

Those kaleidoscopes are gorgeous!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Nordstrom Anniversary Exclusive mini polish set in Rock N Romance*


----------



## MRV (Jul 13, 2011)

Chameleon e/s, Milan e/s
  	Echo Blush, River Stone e/s





  	Echo, Chameleon, Milan, and River Stone


----------



## MRV (Jul 13, 2011)

Papaye Creme Lip Crème
  	La Belle Sheer Brillance Lip Gloss
  	Marrakech l/s
  	Palm Beach l/s





  	La Belle & Papaye Creme





  	Palm Beach & Marrakech





  	Palm Beach & Marrakech


----------



## soco210 (Jul 13, 2011)

Pardis Lip Palette


----------



## soco210 (Aug 6, 2011)

Le Metier de Beaute FAWN Brow Bound Eyebrow Pencil







  	Naked True Color Eye Shadow






  	Rock N Romance Nail Polish Set



  	Midnight Rendezvous, Heat of the Night, True Romance, Chrome Passion




  	True Romance




  	Heat of the Night




  	Midnight Rendezvous




  	Chrome Passion


----------



## soco210 (Aug 11, 2011)

Summerland Sheer Brilliance Lip Gloss


----------



## soco210 (Aug 16, 2011)

Corinthian Eye Shadow









_(L-R: MAC Satin Taupe, *LMdB Corinthian*, Wet N Wild Silent Treatment Trio__ (bottom shade), and Urban Decay Stray Dog)_


----------



## soco210 (Aug 31, 2011)

Creme Fresh Tint for Lip and Cheek - Ginger Lily


----------



## soco210 (Sep 15, 2011)

Chameleon Eye Shadow






  	Blush Brush & Whisper Powder Rouge


----------



## soco210 (Sep 28, 2011)

Creme Fresh Tint



  	Mystique, Coral Nymph, Ginger Lily (bottom)

  	Mystique






  	Coral Nymph









  	L-R: Mystique, Coral Nymph, Ginger Lily

  	Individual swatch for Ginger Lily is above in an earlier post


----------



## soco210 (Oct 6, 2011)

Artemis Liquid Liner








  	Silk Road Kaleidoscope Eye Kit


----------



## mjacqueline (Oct 8, 2011)

[h=3]Le Métier de Beauté Dualistic Eye Pencil in Champagne[/h]


----------



## soco210 (Oct 28, 2011)

Bali Sheer Brilliance Gloss


----------



## soco210 (Nov 26, 2011)

*Marchesa for Le Metier de Beaute **L'Embrasse/Le Passion Double Entendre Lip Gloss*







  	Separate






  	Layered


----------



## soco210 (Jan 11, 2012)

Cafe Creme Lip Creme


----------



## drchick890 (Jan 22, 2012)

All these swatches are GORGEOUS! Def. going to pick up ginger lily very soon  BTW wanted to post on here for anyone that has been on the hunt for Corinthian eyeshadow.. I know I have been for a while.. But it's finally been replenished on www.neimanmarcus.com I already checked mine out! Can't wait to update with the swatches. 
  	 <3


----------



## soco210 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wine On The Vine/Bodacious Bordeaux set


----------



## soco210 (Mar 4, 2012)

Aurora Kaleidoscope Lip Kit







_(L-R: Illuminate, Voltaic, Dynamos, Eos, all shades blended)_

  	Illuminate




  	Voltaic




  	Dynamos




  	Eos




  	all shades blended




  	Jojo True Color Eye Shadow






  	Red Velvet Lip Creme Gloss









  	Hot Mamma Lip Creme Gloss










  	Hibiskiss and Orange Juiced Sheer Brilliance Lip Gloss






  	Hibiskiss




  	Orange Juiced


----------



## soco210 (Apr 22, 2012)

Colour Core Moisture Stain Lipstick

  	(L-R - Fiji, Dubai, Cannes)







  	Fiji




  	Dubai




  	Cannes


----------



## soco210 (May 26, 2012)

Blush Kaleidoscope







  	Peau Vierge Correcteur Concealer - Medium







  	Two Lips & Mums the Word Lip Creme






  	(L-R: Two Lips, Mums the Word)

  	Two Lips




  	Mums the Word


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2013)

PLEASE HELP! Why isn't Corinthian available on Neiman Marcus' or Nordstrom's website? Where can I find this stateside???


----------



## Beautybee (Jan 4, 2013)

It's available on Neiman Marcus website. It's not pictured but if u click on 'please select color' and scroll down to bottom you can added to your basket.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 20, 2013)

Beautybee said:


> It's available on Neiman Marcus website. It's not pictured but if u click on 'please select color' and scroll down to bottom you can added to your basket.


  Thank you! I'm headed to NM this week to swatch it & then I'll order it if I feel it is a must have. I've also got my eye on 2 other things.   Lonely little thread, huh?   Can anyone tell me about the feel, pigmentation, wear time of the lip cremes? Any other comments on this product & their lipsticks would be much appreciated!  TIA.


----------



## Ingenue (Jan 23, 2013)

LMdB Uma Paro Lipstick:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 23, 2013)

Spanky said:


> PLEASE HELP! Why isn't Corinthian available on Neiman Marcus' or Nordstrom's website? Where can I find this stateside???


  	It's also available on Beauty Bay ( free shipping but up to 10 days for delivery in my experience )


----------



## mjacqueline (Mar 28, 2013)

[h=3]Le Metier De Beaute Kaleidoscope Eye Kit Northern Lights[/h]


----------

